# Sicarius terrosus - first UK captive bred slings



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Here is a photo of the first Sicarius terrosus slings bred in the UK:










And here are the parents:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

aww cute in a "You see arm? I bite you, arm falls off yah?":lol2:


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

well done dan.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice and congratulations:no1:.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

congrats, they are some scary spiders though lol


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

they look cool, how hard is it to keep them?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats Dan. 

If they weren't unstoppable killing machines, they'd be somewhat cute.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Stunning mate! These rank as one of my top spiders ever now so when they go up for sale let me know!


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

theyre sooo cute i want i want i want ..... not until i'm older though ....i am sensible after all


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats mate, certainly a big achievement. 

If they didn't make me so nervous I'd be tempted to get one someday!:lol2:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

What an achivment Dan  Well done, they look a tad cool lol


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

well done dan :no1:, they are odd looking things


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Rarther you than me. :lol2:

Congratulations on the success :2thumb:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

congrats!
No offence but they are ugaleeee looking fuggers lol.
What is the common name of them?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

There stunning! There called six eyed cave spiders


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> There stunning! There called six eyed cave spiders


I thought it was 'Six-Eyed *SAND* Spider'?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

No the sand spider is the Sicarious hahni


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They look cute, but I don't envy whoever has to sieve them out of that sand :gasp:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I may like spiders but im afraid these arent for me way too dangerous and much too bigger risk for me.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't envy you potting those little bad boys on! That's going to require a sphincter of steel I reckon as if it were me I would be absolutely sh:censor:ing myself!

That said, if it weren't so unfair on my flatmates to introduce such a dangerous creature to our home, I would have one in a heartbeat. Fascinating critters.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

what happens if one or more of those tiny slings get out!?

they look awesome, i looked them up online, but geeze they are to dangerous for me.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

i like the sound of these guys :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm very much a beginner with spiders, so I googled them..

and learn't something I didn't know about fangs........

Numpty question.... but do you need a special license for spiders which are so poisonous????


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd only get one if I could buy in the enclosure it'll be in for life, and I sure wouldn't be cleaning it out for life.:lol2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> They look cute, but I don't envy whoever has to sieve them out of that sand :gasp:


Hahaha the vision I have just had of them being sieved out of the sand :lol2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Mrs Meldrew said:


> I'm very much a beginner with spiders, so I googled them..
> 
> and learn't something I didn't know about fangs........
> 
> Numpty question.... but do you need a special license for spiders which are so poisonous????


DWAL is not required for these spiders, sadly.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Mrs Meldrew said:


> I'm very much a beginner with spiders, so I googled them..
> 
> and learn't something I didn't know about fangs........
> 
> Numpty question.... but do you need a special license for spiders which are so poisonous????


yes some are on the DWA list so you need a DWAL.

However these aren't on it despite being more dangerous then many which are on it. Scorpions are similiar, all scorpions in the family Buthidae are on the DWA list despite some being pretty harmless. In fact not sure if it's right but the whole superfamily of Buthoidea might be on the list, really silly system.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

Any chance of a pre-order list? :whistling2:

Got some of the six eyed sand spiders on order from Germany... would love some of thier cave cousins...


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

The DWA spiders are the Atrax (Sydney funnel webs) Loxosceles (brown recluse family) Lacrodectus (Black widow family) and the Phoneutria (Brazillian wandering spiders). In all honesty i don't think there should be a DWA license, more like something where you have to declare the animals that you keep


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> The DWA spiders are the Atrax (Sydney funnel webs) Loxosceles (brown recluse family) Lacrodectus (Black widow family) and the Phoneutria (Brazillian wandering spiders). In all honesty i don't think there should be a DWA license, more like something where you have to declare the animals that you keep


I agree :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol glad someone does


----------



## danny storm (Dec 2, 2009)

OMG,Congratz man,but they are prob in the top 3 most dangerous spiders in the world.No anti-venom,the venom from these things is necrotic I think which causes hemorraging of the heart,liver and lungs within about 3 hours I think.Its amazing how something so small can do so much damage.


----------



## Ecologica (Oct 14, 2008)

Isn't this the species whose venom they are using as an experimental cancer treatment, sounds like potent stuff. Would love to get my hands on some of that to run through the mass spec.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah the venom is mental, it has something like a 50% fatality rate and the other 50% lose the bitten limb


----------



## .... (Jan 2, 2010)

Any idea if you want to sell the slings.

Best regards,

....


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

thought the six eyed cave spider was alot milder then the and six eyed sand spider?


----------



## alexd (Aug 31, 2009)

I woulddnt be able to sleep knowing i got these in the house.i often get up in the night to check if i hear one of my ts or the dubai roaches moving about,i love creepy crawlies but id freek if i woke up with one on my face :gasp:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah it's not meant to be as bad as the hahni but i wouldn't want to get bitten by any of them to be honest with you


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> The DWA spiders are the Atrax (Sydney funnel webs) Loxosceles (brown recluse family) Lacrodectus (Black widow family) and the Phoneutria (Brazillian wandering spiders). In all honesty i don't think there should be a DWA license, more like something where you have to declare the animals that you keep


Ridiculous. If there was no need for a DWAL, think of how many numpties out there that would be keeping dangerous animals :bash:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Tamz said:


> Ridiculous. If there was no need for a DWAL, think of how many numpties out there that would be keeping dangerous animals :bash:



You mean like they do in Germany, for instance?

I agree that a system should be in place, but not the one we currently have. Half the stuff on there should not be on there.

Making a blanket statement like that without backing it up with facts is pointless. Germany has worked it fine without a DWAA for years.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

You'll find most countrys don't require a license! My reason for saying i don't agree with the DWAL is because yes something needs to be in place but not what we have right now. I think if you ask a lot of peoples opinions you'll find the DWAL seems to be invented for greedy councils firstly not public safety


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You'll find most countrys don't require a license! My reason for saying i don't agree with the DWAL is because yes something needs to be in place but not what we have right now. I think if you ask a lot of peoples opinions you'll find the DWAL seems to be invented for greedy councils firstly not public safety


 
couldn't agree more! 

+ it was introduced to stop idiots in the 70's from keeping certain rather large cats....


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You'll find most countrys don't require a license! My reason for saying i don't agree with the DWAL is because yes something needs to be in place but not what we have right now. I think if you ask a lot of peoples opinions you'll find the DWAL seems to be invented for greedy councils firstly not public safety



Yep i think alot of it also has to do with how the UK's government nanny's people too, how about some personal accountability? The USA lets people keep DWA scorps and spiders, they really dont have a choice, most can be found in their back yards.

Whats gonna happen when some sp. thats nasty gets settled here? are they gonna ban you from keeping it when it can be found in your own back yard? This could well happen...we already have non native sp breeding here.

Untill you either properly research what is needed or actually apply for a DWAL or PSL with DWA entitlements you dont know what hoops they make you jump through and how much they make you pay through the nose to keep alot of inverts thats sting/bite is no worse than a bee sting.

Then there's Sicarius who's venom is reportedly deadly, with no known antivenin...not DWA with no plans to add. Anyone with a paypal account can obtain one.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

the cold weather were having at the moment should remove quite a few non native species. 

would be better if there was some sort of course you had to be able to do or demonstate that your Competent enough to own one.

i really fancy keeping a Sicarius Terrosus as it looks and acts so different.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

It got almost this cold last winter, and it didn't seem to affect my local populations of Steatoda nobilis or Segestria florentina.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

wasnt for such a prolonged time last year.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

matto2k said:


> wasnt for such a prolonged time last year.


I seriously doubt it will do any damage to the non native sp that have been living here for many years already, such as S.grossa etc.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

matto2k said:


> wasnt for such a prolonged time last year.


I'll check on the population levels next spring/summer, It'll be interesting to see if they've been affected.


----------



## smith.spider (Nov 21, 2009)

S.nobilis was introduced to the UK in banana shipments from the Canaries 200 years ago, think we've had a cold winter or two since then.:bash:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Muze said:


> You mean like they do in Germany, for instance?
> 
> I agree that a system should be in place, but not the one we currently have. Half the stuff on there should not be on there.
> 
> Making a blanket statement like that without backing it up with facts is pointless. Germany has worked it fine without a DWAA for years.


I was actually in the process of editing my comment to make it a bit more in depth and explain why I said what I did, but I ended up having to take some orders at work

It is my opinion that some form of system should be in place when it comes to owning DWA. I'm sure you are aware of some of the numpties about that haven't a clue how to look after a pet rock, let alone contemplate owning ANY animal on the DWA list. 

If there is no DWAL in place, then any member of joe public can go and buy themselves a nice deadly snake etc etc, just because they think it is cool. 

Generally people who apply for a DWAL put alot of thought into it, and actually want to own the animal because it is an interest/hobby, not because it's cool and something to boast about. Safety protocols are put into place with this licence in terms of an escape proof room, etc. I totally agree some councils charge a silly amount of money, but this generally seperates those who genuinely want the license, and those who want a DWA on a spur of the moment thought

Those are my thoughts on the matter


----------



## Angel-Devil (Nov 18, 2009)

well done, they scare the hell out of me :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Tamz said:


> I was actually in the process of editing my comment to make it a bit more in depth and explain why I said what I did, but I ended up having to take some orders at work
> 
> It is my opinion that some form of system should be in place when it comes to owning DWA. I'm sure you are aware of some of the numpties about that haven't a clue how to look after a pet rock, let alone contemplate owning ANY animal on the DWA list.
> 
> ...


Not really because i've been keeping spiders for 15 years now and sadly i can't afford the asking price of the license nor the modifications that i would need to do to a property. As some guy said earlier the DWAL was introduced to stop people from owning things like tigers or lions as pets. Yes something needs to be in place for certain animals, like you shouldn't treat a DWA snake the same as say a Lactrodectus spider, a spider that generally never leaves it's web, so i do believe that they need to look at things differently as far as a wide spectrum license is required for any DWA animal because quite frankly i'd feel a lot more threatened by a dangerous snake than a dangerous spider! 

Also another argument is the dogs argument. Dogs do a lot more damage around the world than any animal on the DWA yet everyones allowed to keep them.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Congratulations Dan, what a stunning acheivement! If i wasnt so clumsy and feckless i would take your arm off for one of those bad boys! I think theyre weirdly cute ^_^


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Muze said:


> You mean like they do in Germany, for instance?


It still depends on the area you live in. Some counties don't allow dangerous inverts full stop. Some counties/provinces (Bundesländer) don't allow any Cites protected ones either, CB or WC, doesn't matter. In my hometown for example I wouldn't even be allowed to keep a b.smithi.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Also another argument is the dogs argument. Dogs do a lot more damage around the world than any animal on the DWA yet everyones allowed to keep them.


I thought that for an animal to go on the (original) list it had to be able to cause more damage then a medium sized dog. then in 2007 that changed to animals that require expert knowledge to keep. 

isn't a pittbull a medium sized dog? 

they are cute spideys and im not sure if i want one or not...


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Not really because i've been keeping spiders for 15 years now and sadly i can't afford the asking price of the license nor the modifications that i would need to do to a property. As some guy said earlier the DWAL was introduced to stop people from owning things like tigers or lions as pets. Yes something needs to be in place for certain animals, like you shouldn't treat a DWA snake the same as say a Lactrodectus spider, a spider that generally never leaves it's web, so i do believe that they need to look at things differently as far as a wide spectrum license is required for any DWA animal because quite frankly i'd feel a lot more threatened by a dangerous snake than a dangerous spider!
> 
> Also another argument is the dogs argument. Dogs do a lot more damage around the world than any animal on the DWA yet everyones allowed to keep them.


Totally agree, the system needs a complete overhaul, they are supposed to be looking at a fixed fee this year.



Gomjaba said:


> It still depends on the area you live in. Some counties don't allow dangerous inverts full stop. Some counties/provinces (Bundesländer) don't allow any Cites protected ones either, CB or WC, doesn't matter. In my hometown for example I wouldn't even be allowed to keep a b.smithi.


I bow to your greater knowledge on the subject :notworthy: I used Germany as an example as thats where alot of our stuff comes from (not sure of the province). Its interesting to know that they have tighter regs in various places. Although in various EU countries i understand they dont have these in place?

I do not include snakes etc in the discussion here, i have a huge respect for the guys that work with DWA snakes and they are on a completely different level to a DWA invert. You cannot compare the two as the skill needed to work with DWA snakes is something that takes many many years to learn. I think experienced DWA snake keepers should be left to decide what is needed on that front.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats :2thumb:

Not my cup of T tbh but each to their own. Is their bite as nasty as people say it is? The only reason I ask is because I have read that through captive breeding some species of animals venom has become less potent, though I have no idea if this is true nor if it would apply to spider even inverts for that matter.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everybody 

I'm going to start letting some of these guys go very soon, so if you are interested, then please P.M me.

I will be accepting trades too, so if you have any stock you'd be willing to let go, give me a shout with what you have. After losing much of my collection to illness, I'm now looking to diversify somewhat. I'll consider pretty much anything

Asians 
Africans
Any arboreals
True spiders
Centepedes
Those rainbow stag thingies
Scorpions
Small reptiles/amphibians
Degu's
APH's
Dubia stock
Velvet worms
Hydra's
The list goes on...

In regards to who I will sell them to, I will only sell to experienced and responsible individuals. Please don't be offended if I refuse sale. It's nothing personal.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

PM'd :2thumb:

*Rubs hands excitedly*


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> Thanks for the kind words everybody
> In regards to who I will sell them to, I will only sell to experienced and responsible individuals. Please don't be offended if I refuse sale. It's nothing personal.


Well said, thankfully I think most of the people on here if not sufficiently experienced, would probably say that they aren't.

I REALLY want one, but I shall have to pass on this occasion as even though I have 100% confidence in keeping it properly and never getting close enough to get tagged, as I previously said it wouldn't be fair to the other people I live with. :sad:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

The 2nd ever UK Sicarius terrosus sac is being made right now as I type  Wish me luck.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Danhalen said:


> The 2nd ever UK Sicarius terrosus sac is being made right now as I type  Wish me luck.


congrats Dan, sounds like you get some benefits for keeping such a dangerous spider, sounds like they're easy to breed

i'd love 1 of these but will have to wait until i have more room and time for such a rare and dangerous species

does anybody on here have an S.hahni?

and just out of interest how much did you let the last lot of slings go for individually Dan?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Count me in when they hatch! I won't be happy till my home is filled with these sexy beast!


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Count me in when they hatch! I won't be happy till my home is filled with these sexy beast!


what they like to keep Tim?

just watched a couple of videos and they're top!

love how they start chuckin the sand over themselves 

are they quick?


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

want.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> what they like to keep Tim?
> 
> just watched a couple of videos and they're top!
> 
> ...


 This vid made me laugh :lol2:
YouTube - Cave Spider (Sicarius terrosus)


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> what they like to keep Tim?
> 
> just watched a couple of videos and they're top!
> 
> ...


Yeah there very quick mate, and i think there stunning too! Very shy things though


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

More importent question.. can they climb glass/plastic..bath?


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

My plague said:


> This vid made me laugh :lol2:
> YouTube - Cave Spider (Sicarius terrosus)


Haha yeah that's the 1st video I watched, how cool are they


_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah there very quick mate, and i think there stunning too! Very shy things though


Nice one, I really want 1 now

I don't think I'm in a position to say so I'll ask someone who keeps them

Would you say I'm ready for 1?

I've kept T's, scorps and true spiders for about 10 years, had a T or more from pretty much every
Genus so got experience with all the fast and aggressive species,

What would you say?

Nice one


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

My plague said:


> More importent question.. can they climb glass/plastic..bath?



Amazingly... NOPE!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> Would you say I'm ready for 1?


Well i think it depends more on maturity with these, like you really can't muck about with them because if you take a nip it will look bad for the hobby aswell as possibly kill you! So if your someone that can look at them but not even try to touch then yeah get one! 10 years is enough experiance for most things


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Well i think it depends more on maturity with these, like you really can't muck about with them because if you take a nip it will look bad for the hobby aswell as possibly kill you! So if your someone that can look at them but not even try to touch then yeah get one! 10 years is enough experiance for most things


Yeah nice on
I'm able to do that, the only one's I do hand maintenance with anyway are my grammy's, brachys and the slings, everything else I've got I can hardly even open the tanks
Without 1 of them getting ready to have a go...I think since I've kept the OBT and my lividum I've really come down to earth with them and give them space

I'll see how Dan gets on with this sac...how much did yours cost you?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I think overall i paid him about £20 odd quid for two i think? Something like that. Hopefully he does manage to breed these though as i want a lot more than i have


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I suppose that decreases the risk of escape
I want one bad


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

My plague said:


> Well I suppose that decreases the risk of escape
> I want one bad


Well oneday when you have enough experiance with a few true spiders then who knows :2thumb:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Quite a good price then as well

Oh are they good climbers, forgot to ask

Or do they just bury away all day


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

There crap at climbing any smooth surface, so in a tank there more or less trapped. Just never knock that tank over....


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> There crap at climbing any smooth surface, so in a tank there more or less trapped. Just never knock that tank over....


don't worry it will be getting chained up and superglued to the work surface


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I have 2 of these little babies from Dan. They scare the s*** outa me :lol2: But they are excellent to watch. One was feeding when i got up this morning and watching them cover themselves over is the best  
Thanks Dan x


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Becky said:


> I have 2 of these little babies from Dan. They scare the s*** outa me :lol2: But they are excellent to watch. One was feeding when i got up this morning and watching them cover themselves over is the best
> Thanks Dan x


definitely am gonna get a couple if he gets another successful sac, i'm really intrigued by them, think they're fascinating


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

As much as i like the look of these dont think i could ever have one with kids around  BUT if i pay you enough could you send a couple to my ex girlfriend :devil:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

oliwilliams said:


> As much as i like the look of these dont think i could ever have one with kids around  BUT if i pay you enough could you send a couple to my ex girlfriend :devil:


is that without the packaging and starved of food :whistling2:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Second UK clutch of S. terrosus hatched out over the weekend


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> Second UK clutch of S. terrosus hatched out over the weekend


Congrats! 


Now we have more insatiable, horribly potent killing machines on the loose! :lol2:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Also waiting on a sac to hatch  Will update here


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Look Great =]


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

My terrosus sac, hope ya dont mind me posting Dan


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

So the third spot is free then.. WHo will hatch the third batch?
Will be a close one with PRS.. mine's in the same state. Patience!

-J


----------

